# [H] Aufbau einer Anfänger-Stammgruppe und Gilde (Un'goro)



## ElDaggetto (19. April 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,

nachdem wir bereits im Blizzard-Forum die erste Suche gestartet haben, möchten wir auch hier den Versuch starten, neue Leute zu finden, um unseren Spielalltag zu erweitern.

Vielleicht erstmal ein paar Eckdaten der Gilde und eine kleine Hintergrundgeschichte, warum es uns gibt!

Wer sind wir?
Wir sind die Gilde "Gildenuntauglich" auf dem Realm Un'goro, die aktuell eine wirklich kleine Anzahl von Mitgliedern hat. (8 Mitglieder)

Woher kommt der Name "Gildenuntauglich"?
Grundsätzlich greift dies auch schon ein Stück weit in die Geschichte von uns ein, welche ich allerdings erst etwas später komplettieren will. Es gibt tausende von Gilden, welche eine wahnsinnige Anzahl an Membern haben, aber untereinander kennt man sich kaum. Man kommt rein, schreibt "Hallo", "Moin", was auch immer und was passiert? - Trotz 30 Mitgliedern online, kommt nicht eine Antwort. Wir haben Herrschaften von Solo-Entscheidern erlebt und wie schnell unpersönliche Gilden wieder zerbrechen können. Genau das wollen wir nicht mehr! 

Was wollen wir erreichen?
Wir möchten aktuell eine 10er Stammgruppe aufbauen und selbstverständlich auch unsere Gilde, jedoch haben wir hier nicht das gleiche Kriterium wie viele andere Gilden. Wir haben selber noch nicht wirkliche Raid-Erfahrung, aber sind der Ansicht, dass es auch ein komplett neues Team zu etwas bringen kann, denn jeder hat mal klein und als Anfänger angefangen.

Wen suchen wir?
Wir suchen motivierte Leute, die gerne in Raids einsteigen möchten oder einfach nur Spaß an einer familiären Gilde habe, die auch ab und an einfach mal nur online sind, um sich zu unterhalten. Dir sollte der Chat und ganz viel Humor nicht fremd sein! Ebenso spielt bei uns das Alter ein wenig eine Rolle, weil wir selber einen Altersdurchschnitt von etwa 27 Jahren haben.

Unsere Entstehungsgedanke und unsere Ambitionen:
Hier möchte ich die Geschichte zur Entstehung der Gilde endlich lüften.  - Uns ist mittlerweile viel Blödsinn in Random-Instanzen oder auch Raids untergekommen, welche wir einfach nicht mehr ertragen wollen. Wir möchten Spieler, die eben genau das selbe Leid ertragen mussten auffangen und vorallem aufbauen. Wir versprechen euch nichts und wollen euch nicht verändern, wir wollen euch wie ihr seit und hoffen darauf, dass sich euer persönliches Ziel mit unserem deckt. 

Wir haben oft genug erlebt, wie Leute aus Instanzen gekickt wurden, weil der Schaden nicht stimmte. Leute wurden nicht wiederbelebt, weil sie nach Meinung anderer zu dumm sind und es nicht anders verdient haben als zu laufen. Wir haben Unfairness erlebt, gegenüber spielern, die ganz offen damit umgegangen sind, dass sie noch neu sind in diesem Spiel/der Instanz/dem Raid.

Ihr habt Probleme mit eurem Schaden und es nervt euch darauf angesprochen zu werden? - Vielleicht finden wir ja ein paar Tipps für Dich. Du bist genervt davon, dass Du Dich immer wieder in Ini's durch durchmogeln an Bossen vorbei schleichen musst, weil sich keiner die Zeit nimmt, Dir auch mal zu erklären, was da überhaupt passiert? - Es ist keine Schande neu zu sein, wir werden uns die Zeit nehmen. Du willst endlich mal dieses Gefühl erleben mit 10 oder irgendwann vielleicht sogar 25 Leuten einen Raid abgeschlossen zu haben, mit dem Gedanken, ich habe mich gut geschlagen, gut verkauft und wir haben das Ding mit einem Lächeln gerockt? - Dann passt Du perfekt zu uns!

Wir wollen Dir eine Perspektive geben als Raid-Einsteiger und auch als Einsteiger in eine Gilde die sich noch mit RL-Namen anspricht! Wir suchen Dich, wenn Du bereit bist auch Frustration beim wipen in Kauf zu nehmen und stattdessen über Dummheiten im TS zu lachen! Spaß zu haben am Spiel, aber doch mit Ehrgeiz ein Ziel zu verfolgen!

Das sind wir! So sind wir! Und so wollen wir sein und bleiben!

Jetzt liegt es bei Dir - gib Dir einen Ruck und antworte einfach auf diesen Beitrag. Wir werden einen Weg finden und das wichtigste dabei: GEMEINSAM!

Der Dag


----------



## ElDaggetto (25. April 2012)

Auch wenn wir mittlerweile X-Realm fündig geworden sind und am Sonntag der erste kleine Raid-ähnliche Versuch gestartet wird, suchen wir immer noch Leute, die ich für unsere Idee oder auch unseren Versuch begeistern können 

Wir warten auf euch!


----------



## Raysa (3. Mai 2012)

Nun, ich wäre dabei.

Hallo, 

also das was ich hier gelesen habe, hat mir schonmal gut gefallen, zum einen das auch Anfänger die Möglichkeit haben, durch Unterstützung der anderen am Raidprogress teilzunehmen, zum anderen - das was ich aus eigener Erfahrung berichten kann - in jedem RandomRaid mindestens einmal stattfindet - gefläme, ich selbst wurde auch schon öfters Opfer von solchen kicks... weil ich zuwenig geheilt habe. 

Aber nun zu mir. Mein Name ist Tobias und ich bin 35 Jahre - Zur Zeit spiele ich auf Alleria, habe dort 6 85er mit relativ gutem Equip, für DS Random reicht es allemal. Da Alleria auch ein Server ist, bei dem NUR auf die GEARSCORE geschaut wird, konnte ich bisher noch bei fast keinem normalen DS Raid dabeisein. Ich selbst habe Raiderfahrung in WotLK gesammelt, war dort in einem 25er Stamm bis ICC25 aktiv tätig, meistens als 2.MT und zeitweise auch mal als Leader - dies musste ich aber wegen beruflicher Änderung aufgeben, so dass ich vor dem Lichtkönig als Endgegner aufhören musste, aktiv WoW zu spielen. 

Nun, ich bin zwar auf einem anderen Server zuhause, allerdings würde ich gerne Neu anfangen... Zur Zeit habe ich einen Paladin auf Eredar innerhalb von 2 Tagen auf 55 gespielt. Das heisst aber nicht, das ich mit einem ganz neuen Char beginnen müsste. Mein Anliegen wäre dabei auch, mal die alten Raids zu machen - um somit allen in der Gilde Erfahrung zu geben, was Bossencounter so können. Ausserdem habe ich selbst auch noch nicht alle Raids durchgespielt, so das ich auch gerne mal den LK sehen würde. 

Ganz ehrlich, diesen Stress, den ich in einer Stammgruppe hatte, möchte ich nicht nochmal haben. Zuviel Zeit in WoW und Raids.. das sollte sich also in Grenzen halten. WoW sollte Spaß machen, und auch ein Wipe sollte dazugehören. 

Nun. Ist jetzt die Frage, wie wir Kontakt aufnehmen können. Mein Char auf Eredar und Alleria heissen Raysa. Vielleicht mich dort anflüstern, oder ein Brief schreiben. Ich habe übrigends gerade nachgeschaut, und festgestellt, das ich auf Un'goro einen Char habe.

So, dannn warte ich mal auf euere Antwort und freue mich darauf

Tobias


----------



## ElDaggetto (3. Mai 2012)

Hey Tobias,

dann mach ich doch direkt mal die Antwort darauf fertig. 

Ganz klar sollte sein, das wir zwar in regelmäßigen Abständen raiden wollen (Wochenend-Raids), das jedoch auch nicht im Progress-Bereich und nicht zwingend im aktuellsten Content. (Wobei das langfristig das Ziel von vielen von uns wäre) Wir verfolgen nicht das Ziel von starrsinnigen Raids in Form des Setups oder auch diversen Vorschriften, welchen vielen Spielern in der Vergangenheit die Lust am Spiel eben versaut hat. Wir haben selber erst kürzlich (letzten Sonntag) erfolgreich den Königsmörder-Titel geholt, was jedoch auch bei aktueller Ausstattung nicht umbedingt schwer ist, aber schon die ein oder andere Nuss zu knacken gegeben hat.

Mittlerweile haben sich einige Spieler bei uns eingefunden, wenn auch nicht direkt in unserer Gilde. Wir spielen eigentlich aus allen Himmelsrichtung miteinander - mittlerweile haben wir eine Gilden-Partnerschaft im Aufbau auf Un'goro direkt (ähnliche Einstellung wie wir, möchten jedoch nicht ihre eigene kleine Gilde auflösen) und eine weitere Realm-übergreifende auf der Forscherliga. Die Kontaktpflege erweißt sich hier teilweise als etwas schwer, aber man gerät dennoch nicht in Vergessenheit bei uns. Kontakt wird gepflegt und gehegt, sowohl schriftlich als auch einfach über den TS, wenn ich Arbeits-technisch nicht gerade wieder im Hotel sitze.  Der Großteil von uns, sind Arbeitnehmer, die ganz klar das Real-Life im Vordergrund stehen haben und das soll eben auch so bleiben. Wir haben nicht vor mehr als einen Raidtag die Woche (eben das Wochenende) zu erreichen, außer es sind tatsächlich mal alle spontan anwesend und man könnte was starten. (Das wäre dann aber eben nur die Ausnahme!)

Betreffend der Kontaktaufnahme, müssten wir uns wahlweise über einen Charakter auf Un'goro verständigen oder alternativ dazu über die Real-ID, denn sofern ich mich nicht irre, ist Post von Realm zu Realm nicht möglich und gleiches gilt leider auch für Whisper. Sofern Dich diese zusätzliche Ausführung nicht abgeschreckt hat und Du uns vielleicht mal ein wenig näher kennen lernen willst, kann ich Dir gerne mal unsere TS-Daten fürs Wochenende zur Verfügung stellen, dann kannst einfach mal bei uns reinschneien und vielleicht daddelt man ja auch zusammen die ein oder andere Instanz zusammen ab. Wir haben halt noch ein oder zwei Leute die ein wenig Ausstattung vertragen können. 

Grüße 
Mike

Edit: Eine Frage aber noch, Du bist nicht Raysa der Krieger auf Allianz-Seite oder?  Wir sind Horde.


----------



## TheCasanova (4. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute!


Das hört sich genau nach dem an was ich gesucht habe.
Wie kann ich mit euch in Kontakt treten für eine ausführlichere Bewerbung? Habt ihr Teamspeak oder eine Homepage?


Ich bin im Moment auf Kil'Jeaden hab aber kein Problem den Main umzuziehen und einen Alt hochzuziehen.


----------



## Hekturios (4. Mai 2012)

Ein Forum ist gerade in Planung, damit wir uns realmübergreifend etwas besser absprechen können.
Teamspeak ist auch vorhanden, aber am besten wird es wohl sein, wenn Du Dag hier einfach eine kurze PN schickst und ihr Euch dann im Spiel verabredet und ein bisschen plaudert (Dag kommt Dich zur Not auch auf Deinem Server mit einem Twink besuchen).


----------



## ElDaggetto (4. Mai 2012)

Hey Casanova,

wie Nekturios es schon sagte, wir sind TS-aktiv und das Forum geht dieses Wochenende online. (Muss ich noch dran basteln!) Danke auch an Hekturios für die Info. 

Ich schicke Dir gleich mal unsere TS-Daten zu und sobald es steht auch den Link für das Forum. 

Ab jetzt nehmen wir Bewerbungen auch gerne auf unsere Website entgegen: www.gildenuntauglich.de! Selbstverständlich sind auch gestern gerne gesehen.

Der Dag


----------



## ElDaggetto (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,

wir suchen nach wie vor noch Range-DD's für unsere Stammgruppe und gegebenfall einen Nahkämpfer. 

Zusätzlich wird auch noch ein Heiler als vermisst gemeldet. Bislang wären die Stammplätze noch garantiert, sofern entsprechende Aktivität vorhanden ist. 

Bewerbung bitte direkt in unserem Forum aufgeben: www.gildenuntauglich.de

Grüße
Der Dag


----------

